# Hf 8x12 Mini-lathes Tailstock



## DMLCV (Nov 3, 2016)

I ran into a problem and need to address it, first my tailstock seems to not want to center and I believe I need to disassemble it and clean it up and reinstall it.  Looking for some input as I am new at these larger lathes does not fit the Surline class.


----------



## kingmt01 (Nov 6, 2016)

Might need some more info to go off from here. Have you taken it off & wiped the grease from under it?

Could it just be flexing enough to make you believe it isn't centered?


----------



## DMLCV (Nov 6, 2016)

Just forward of the adjustment screws is a slot for a key, need to find out the part number, Mini Lathe HF 44589 8x12. I went to align the tailstock and with it not locked down I got movement front to back.  The tailstock was pretty much locked up and a dead blow hammer did help out quite a bit. I did get it back together but could not find the key I am not sure if it was even in there to begin with. I looked at the parts break down but my tailstock is not shown....


----------



## kingmt01 (Nov 7, 2016)

It's been a while since I've looked at my 7x but I think I remember something like your saying. Likely it's just a common key stock. Take it to the hardware & see if you can find a piece that will need driven in. If not measure it & look on eBay for the mm that fits.


----------



## DMLCV (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds good to me that is what I thought I should do....


----------

